# Love to see Red Pintos



## Miniature217 (Mar 30, 2007)

I would like to see some pics of Red Pintos,I love them.




:

Leslie


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2007)

what about sorrel or chestnut pintos?


----------



## love_casper (Mar 30, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> what about sorrel or chestnut pintos?


same thing, lol. red=sorrel/chestnut.



:

wish i had some to show off.


----------



## Anne (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of "Mya",

She's such a sweet girl, and shows a LOT of sabino roaning in her summer coat, that I find just gorgeous.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is my gal, Peaches'n Cream. She is a real sweetheart. She is due to foal in may and so far has had a bay pinto filly out of a grey who know's what  a silver dapple colt (with her in the picture) out of a silver dapple and last year a bay out of a bay. I cant wait to see what she has with my silver bay pinto stud. Here she is







: :new_multi:


----------



## J&HMinis (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is my only red & white pinto...

"Fabio"






recent...


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2007)

Not the best pictures to see her but we need more pics

*A&LM's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh*











Lori


----------



## HJF (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is a colt we bred but sold in Dec.- Hidden Jewels Moonlight Fantasy:


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2007)

hello,

Delight with her 2007 palomino colt
















fancy pants









rose our sorrel and white pinto


----------



## Kendra (Mar 30, 2007)

Kenzie






Robin and her 2006 filly Kara


----------



## Rachel (Mar 31, 2007)

Here are my 2 "red" pintos. First is Ziggy, a yearling colt pictured as a weanling. Second is Dolly, a 15 year old mare.














:



:


----------



## Ferin (Mar 31, 2007)

Heres my red and white boy, Rio. Hes such a sweetheart!



:


----------



## countryrose (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is my Single pleasure and roadster mare, JJ Hotshot Keep Me Klose (keeper) and i definitely think she is a keeper! She is a blast to drive and full of attitude.

]



[/img]


----------



## punky (Mar 31, 2007)

Here are a few of my girls, first is Izzy, 2 y/o











And this is my first 2006 baby...ShadySides Rowdys Sparkling Amber...






Thanks for letting me share some pics of my girls...

Tina


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Apr 1, 2007)

This is my gelding Kid, who; after working with for 2 years; I purchased October 22nd!

His registered name is Rabbit Hutch Ranchs Charro Classy Kid.He is a son of multiple Champ; FWF Charro of Arenosa



. Enough about him, I'll let you see his pics!

His head:











Our faces :bgrin






Showin off that booty!






His eye and Jumping


----------



## sedeh (Apr 1, 2007)

Cute pics! I only have a couple of reds in my group!

Here's Zak he's 2 this year and need to get him started in harness!






Sweetie is the only red mare I own....not the greatest pic. :bgrin


----------



## alongman (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are mine.....including my BRAND NEW baby!




Dellor Farms Miss Kitty (Boone's Little Andy daughter and her 2005 foal by Lot Sa Fun Wonders Morning Shadow.




Wilk. Let's Talk Color - modern pleasure mare.




Longman's Champ ______________


----------



## whitney (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's my little man Fancy Star Gazer aka Dusty


----------



## Bluerocket (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Mona (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is mine. This is "Colors" (Last Chance Colors of the Storm). She is 5 years old, and is a sabino/tobiano.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 4, 2007)

This is TrueJoy GGA Coastal Colors, out of my favorite mare Misty( sold to me by Marnie)

We call the filly CeCe.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's my chestnut pinto mare. She's 14 yrs. old and is such a sweetheart. She is expecting her 2nd foal which will be her first here with us. She has been mainly a show horse during her lifetime so thats why she hasn't had very many foals. Introducing "Fifth Avenues Chucks Trouble" a.k.a "Princess.

Here she is last summer~












And when she was younger being shown by her previous owners~


----------



## dancer31501 (Apr 4, 2007)

This is Ace!! Hes not mine but i drove him he is for sale you can see more of ace at there web site

kateland farm


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my 31.5" mare, who is due any day, Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys, aka Ruby:
















Not so pregnant


----------

